# Front rack auger holder



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Anyone know if you can buy a front rack auger holder.........not the ones for the power augers but regular hand augers? Kind that would fit like the very front edge of the rack so as to leave a little of the rack area available for other uses........

I have seen several on different web sites but they all say for power augers, I'm not sure if those have any kind of adjustment to make them fit a hand auger................

I've tried all the homemade ways known to man and just want a good set of nice auger holders...

Thanks guys.

Dan


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

would maybe the bow holder for a quad work? not sure of the name of them but i will look...


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I can make you one Wally-eye.


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

something like this maybe??


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

more asking the same question. some using my idea!?!?!
http://www.fishingminnesota.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/topics/1587209/Gun_mounts_for_ice_auger_holde


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Just spent several minutes searching "numerous" web sites and everybody but everybody has them for power augers but nothing for hand augers....:rant:

I seen a guy last year using the bow holder as a hand auger holder, still had bungy cords on it....I guess it worked just looked tacky.......:lol:

I also checked BPS, Cabelas, Jays and about 10 other web sites etc etc etc.........nothing at all for hand augers..........:rant::rant::rant::rant::rant:

Somebody in the world has got to make them............I think anyways....

Big looks like you have a new money making opportunity......:lol:

Gotta be able to secure the hand auger without cords or bungys etc....:help:


Dan


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

did i win???:lol:





















GEAR GRIPS
Keeps a gun, bow, shovel, fishing rod or other gear securely in place and within reach Easy one hand operation Ratchet design provides a custom fit for any size or shaped object Push button release for quick removal of gear Rhino Teeth for superior friction and cushioning support Mounting base features quarter turn quick detach of Gear Grip® Universal fit Easy installation; includes mounting hardware Patent Pending


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

CAMODIAK said:


> did i win???:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Excellent catch........I must have missed them...........YOU WIN......now wheres my credit card.......:lol:

Next question: I have a 8 inch hand auger and wondering IF it will get the auger screw high enough so as not to hit the quad? I suppose I could order them and then if they're not high enough I could return them.....I do like the way they ratchet to fit different diameter things though......

Thanks.......

Dan


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

If it is to short, just make some blocks out of 2x4's to raise the grip up. Then you will have the clearance you will need and still look clean. Everybody has a piece of scrap 2x4 laying around.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

bigcountrysg said:


> If it is to short, just make some blocks out of 2x4's to raise the grip up. Then you will have the clearance you will need and still look clean. Everybody has a piece of scrap 2x4 laying around.




NO don't want any jury rigged junk on my quad....:lol::lol::lol:

Gonna order them and hope for the best and if they're too short I'll figure something out......by the looks of the picture though and the small diameter of the auger shaft I might be able to glue on some kind of foam to the bottom of the jaws to raise it up an inch or so, looks like there'd be plenty of room.

Gotta run to town tomorrow for some business and plan on stopping at Dicks first just to see if they might have them or something similar that I could use...

Big you gotta start making some.........think of all the profit..:lol:

Dan


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Walley-eye, on my atv I use the gun rack that camodiak has pictured. It works fine,is made of soft rubber and has the security straps to hold auger in place over rough ice. It is made by Kolpin and sold at Tractor Supply.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

HemlockNailer said:


> Walley-eye, on my atv I use the gun rack that camodiak has pictured. It works fine,is made of soft rubber and has the security straps to hold auger in place over rough ice. It is made by Kolpin and sold at Tractor Supply.




TSC thats cool. Have to drive right by one this afternoon......

Thanks for that tip....

Dan


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I have the double gun racks mounted on my Front racks..this one
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&parentId=cat20149&id=0005959
It holds two rifles in cases, shovels, rakes, etc, etc, I can throw my 8" auger on their tonight and tell you how it works. It's also easy to remove the grippers so just the small mounting blockis on the rack during the off season or when I need to use the rack for other things. it can be mounted on the very front bar so some of the rack is still useable. the front set uof grippers would actually extent over the front of the rack. 

So far I've been happy with this set up for my needs.


----------



## fishmaster08 (Feb 8, 2008)

I have the gun/bow holders and they work fine for my 6" hand auger


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Well the results are in and I'm pleased as punch with the results.

Kolpin Gear Grips from Cabelas $44.99 and well worth it in my opinion.........thanks to everyone that advised to get these. The real nice part of them is that you press a little tab and twist and the grips come right off and the only thing left on the rack is the little plastic base.

8 inch auger fits no problem with no adjustments having to be made etc. The grips actually ratchet and you press two tabs on the grip and it opens up and the auger is free. Excellent fit and I ran the quad down the road a ways and it never wobbled or acted anything but secure. The grips will work on a gun in a soft case, shovel or anything else you can fit in the grips......AND as you can see I have my Cabelas back drop rack basket installed in hopes the quad safe ice gets here soon. lol

Thanks again guys........


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

looks great....when your not ice fishing, hit me up and and and lets go for a ride. i ride all year depending on snow depth. after seeing your's mounted up, i think im going to buy a set for when i do trail maintenance..looks great...:SHOCKED:


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

CAMODIAK said:


> looks great....when your not ice fishing, hit me up and and and lets go for a ride. i ride all year depending on snow depth. after seeing your's mounted up, i think im going to buy a set for when i do trail maintenance..looks great...:SHOCKED:




I have the White Cloud ATV trail just down the road 5 or so miles BUT never been on it yet............ heard its pretty darn tight for a quad.......bikes ok but quads are tight.....


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks good man.


----------

